# Can you bill for and EGD w/ BX and foreign body removal



## chefcasey2010 (May 2, 2012)

My doctor did and EGD with BX and dislodged food. Can you bill for both with a modifier -59 on the second procedure code?

Casey


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com (May 2, 2012)

You can bill both and do not need a 59 modifier. I believe 43247 should be first.


----------



## coachlang3 (May 2, 2012)

Did he remove the food or just dislodge it ?

But yes, you can bill both and don't need the 59 modifier.  (unless of course this is United Healthcare).


----------



## chefcasey2010 (May 2, 2012)

he did both. He removed part of the food that was stuck and was having trouble getting down to the stomach and so he pushed the remaining into the stomach, which then he took bx's from the stomach.

casey


----------

